# sound works, headphone jack doesn't. (asus g50vt-x1 laptop)

## zeroth

my speakers and headphone jack *works* while using kernel 2.6.27.

any and every kernel version after that, I have this problem:

* I get no sound out of the headphone jack. 

* speakers work when nothing is plugged into the jack.

* speakers are muted when things are plugged into the jack.

* I can get sound to come out of the headphone jack if I don't plug it in all the way, but sound still comes out of the speakers.

Alsa = built in to kernel. (I tried building as modules once but lost soudn entirely so I reverted)

laptop model = asus g50vt-x1

I'm currently running something like 2.6.32. I've used many kernels since 2.6.27

I found this info but it does not help:

 *http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g50v wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sound
> 
> While sound works, the headphone jack does not work properly. No sound comes out of the headphones. Adding this line to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (it may be called alsa-base.conf on newer distros) may fix this problem:
> ...

 

I'm asking for advice before I decide to go diff'ing & patching the kernel source, trial-and-error style. ugh.

----------

## audiodef

I recently read something about certain Intel chips simply not working with kernels after .27, and while I think that was for video, it may be related. The reason is because there's apparently a lot of flux at the moment in the development of more recent kernels around Intel code. 

Unless there's a specific reason you NEED a later kernel, I would go with the version that works on your system. 

When you tried ALSA as modules, did you actually load the modules? Sound should not be disappearing, and modules are recommended for ALSA.

----------

## zeroth

yes I did load the sound modules. even after oading the modules via modprobe the sound did not work.

in the process I found that /etc/modules.autoload.d/ directory did not exist, and putting my own kernel-2.6 file in there woult not get read at boot. there's some feature/package I'm missing that autoloads modules and I can't figure out which.

but otherwise sound still did not work.

I'll google up the intel thing, thank you.

----------

## audiodef

Aha. You want /etc/conf.d/modules. The one you were looking for is out of date and isn't used any more.   :Cool: 

----------

## zeroth

I wasn't able to find anything about kernels after .27 with intel video/audio. think you could find the URL to what you read?

----------

## zeroth

hmm I reverted to the .27 kernel, but now I can't do things like fdisk -l (results in blankness) and it cant mount my boot partition which is just ext2, and that is definitely enabled in the kernel...

----------

## audiodef

Did you try /etc/conf.d./modules with the newer kernel?

----------

## zeroth

yes, and it works splendidly. but whats the got to do with the issue at hand?

edit: I don't mean to sound cocky  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

Well, if you mean by splendidly that your headphone jack now works, then it's got everything to do with it!   :Cool: 

I was just pointing out that newer kernel versions use /etc/conf.d/modules and not modules.autoload.d, or whatever it used to be. Just wanted to know if it worked out.   :Smile: 

----------

## zeroth

the modules load now from conf.d, but headphone jack is still not working.

a more recent problem now is that web browsers (flash) and certain audio players (mpg123) do not produce sound at all.

but yet programs like mplayer DO, even when playing Flv files (with 2.6.33). these problems all go away with the 2.6.24 kernel, which I'd love to stick with if I could just figure out why that kernel won't read my disk properly...

.. does FDisk / ext2fsutils or whatnot compile against kernels? maybe I just have to recompile them.

do you suppose I could just use ALSA version from the 2.6.27 kernel with 2.6.33?Last edited by zeroth on Mon Apr 12, 2010 7:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## audiodef

Hm. Weird problem you've got with disk drivers. If you haven't yet, check out Pappy's Kernel Seeds (kernel-seeds.org) and try a seed for a .24 kernel and make sure you have the correct hard disk controller drivers. It HAS to be a disk driver issue...

----------

## zeroth

how difficult would it be to just find out what version of ALSA is in 2.6.24 and just pop that version of ALSA into any given kernel?

----------

## audiodef

That, I do not know, sadly. But I'd love to know if you figure it out.

----------

## zeroth

alsa 1.0.17 is in kernel 2.6.27 (alsa 1.0.22 is in kernel 2.6.33)

I found that by `cat include/sound/version.h`

I've yanked the alsa-drivers/alsa-utils/etc ebuilds from old portage, and emerged them, with the exception of alsa-drivers. Portage tells me that my alsa is built-in to my kernel (which is BS) and NOT to emerge alsa-drivers. like I don't get any say in it or something.. heh

so I exctracted the alsa-drivers source, did the configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/lib/include/gentoo-2.6.33-r1 (or whatever that path is) successfully, after making a couple symlinks in the kernel source (/usr/src/linux/include/version.h is one I remember).

then I issued a `make` command, which would create the alsa 1.0.17 modules against my 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 kernel (yey), but unfortunately fails. there's a LOT of errors. I'm not near my system right now, but I'll post about it when I get back to it.

update: I wrote a script to help fetch the dead alsa ebuilds: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6245597.html#6245597

update: seems I just needed to disable alsa in kernel and leave sound support on. tha confused me. doh. emerging alsa-drivers-1.0.17 now...

----------

## audiodef

I'm with you so far. Did it work?

----------

## zeroth

kept getting compile errors and decided to go to #gentoo for help. they learnd' me that kernel modules have settings (whoda thought?) and that I should try setting my "model" var on snd-hda-intel. so I did. and for this Asus G50vt-x1 laptop, the best fit is model=asus-mode3

...which is exactly what http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g50v suggested at one point, but there was also a lot of confusion as to where modules are supposed to go. they aren't in modules.autoload.d anymore  :Razz: 

so, Problem Solved. woot.

now I just need to figure out why I can't record, and why I have no trebble, bass, or mix devices.

----------

## audiodef

Does alsamixer have record, bass and treble faders?

----------

## zeroth

no, thats what I meant when I said no devices, the fader things.

----------

## zoe

Hi everyone and hope is still someone following the subject cause i could need some help

After configuring the latest kernel(linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4) i have a strange problem with my sound. I used the same old .config and i can't remember any update that maybe broke my sound. I'll give some steps to reproduce the problem

1.When logging in my desktop, i have only SPDIF sound and no Headphone.

After searchind around in alsamixer i can't use Headphone cause it's grey and can't change it. I choose mixer from kmix and i change Independent HP to ON ( default is OFF)

2.Killall -9 kmix

3.kmix

4.Then Headphone can be selected from "Select Master Channel".

5. Finally i must change again  the Independent HP to OFF and both Analog and SPDIF  works correctly.

Does anyone has any ideas? If ypu need more information from confs plz post

Thanks in advance

----------

